# Cutting Board on a Fish n Mate cart



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

My bride got me a Fish n Mate cart for Christmas. Will finally get to try it out when things warm up a bit. That small cutting board and basket that come with it seem a little strange to me. Maybe I'm missing something (again). What's the basket for? Is it any real use? I was thinking about replacing the small board with a good sized cutting board, drilling some useful holes and slots, and using it as a cleaning table. Has anyone done that? Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Basket works great for storing small items - when not being used to catch sand fleas


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I think the basket was for sand fleas but I just took mine off.A lot of guys just replaced the cutting board and basket and made a bigger cutting board.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have done a few different things with my carts for a larger cutting board. I have taken a cutting board designed for a boat and mounted a bracket on the bottom that slides onto the existing small cutting board. I halve also used another larger boat cutting board with the rod holder gimbal mount, only problem is that it sits pretty low. I have also used the bucket holder accessory for the cart with a 5 gallon bucket and a "bucket board" that fits on the edge of the bucket. I like the CPI Designs bucket holder better than the fishnmate. With the CPI bucket holder, you do not loose a rod holder as you can slip a rod into the bucket holder tube. With this design you can also slip a cutting board with a gimbal mount into the tube.

John


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

You might be able to sell that basket to someone who put theirs in the back of the truck. LOL

I recommend replacing it, because if you put the knife down in the slot it hides the blade from view. Makes a nasty cut on the hand.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I use the basket as a catchall... sinkers, rigs pluggage, etc, all the small stuff that'll need washed down when you finish fishing... I keep a larger cutting board in the bucket I carry with if I need more space... use it on top of the cooler in the cart...


----------

